# Lily' Kitchen Alternatives



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

So, our cat who was once the worlds unfussiest cat has of course become the worlds Fussiest cat! 

She used to love the majority of Zooplus brands but will hardly eat them now even though I've four on rotation and a cupboard stock full of tins (figures!). She looks at me in disgust when I give her Animondia Carny now!

I've been trying different brands from supermarkets and pets at home with varying success. I don't want to make the mistake of wasting another £70!! On food! 

I picked up some Lily's kitchen in tesco this evening and low and behold she loves it! I'm delighted because I was getting a bit worried. She was eating about half of what she used to (nothing wrong with her, she will scoff bowls and bowls of dry food!) 

One massive however is the price of Lily's kitchen. It's 99p per tin and she would eat about 3 tons per day. That takes Ger food budget above that of me for lunch and dinner!! 

Does anybody know if I can get them cheaper elsewhere or is there similar taste and texture available on Zooplus?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

amelie said:


> One massive however is the price of Lily's kitchen. It's 99p per tin and *she would eat about 3 tons per day*. That takes Ger food budget above that of me for lunch and dinner!!


WHOA! She must be fatter than Bagpuss!   :lol:

Tesco sell 'Lily's', an offshoot brand of Lily's Kitchen. It might be worth looking at regular Lily's Kitchen, as it's available in bigger 400g tins rather than the little 100g trays, but I don't know off the top of my head whether it'd be significantly cheaper.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> > It might be worth looking at regular Lily's Kitchen, as it's available in bigger 400g tins rather than the little 100g trays, but I don't know off the top of my head whether it'd be significantly cheaper.
> 
> 
> The 400 gram cans of Lily's Kitchen work out at £2.07 per can if you buy in bulk (12 cans), so a big saving on the price of the foil trays.
> ...


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lilys kitchen is currently £1.99 per 400g tin on their website.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought some Encore pâté from Sainsburys once and knew the second that I opened it that my two wouldn't eat it as it looked just like Lily's kitchen and they had turned their noses up at LK in the past. I think the ingredients are pretty similar too (lots of different meat sources).

I can't remember how much I paid for them, I will have a quick look and try to add a link.

My supply went to the cat shelter btw.

Edit: I've found the link. It's 75p for 100g so a slight improvement on Lily's

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/wet-cat-food/encore-cat-pat--fresh-selection-6x100g


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Zooplus do sell Lily's which is slightly cheaper than buying it here, but it still is one of the most expensive foods on there.

I know you said she doesn't like Animonda Carny anymore, but they do a von Feinsten version which is trays and I think the consistency is very much like Lily's, as are the Miamor mild meals trays. Only downside is the flavours will be different to Lily's, but they're both much more kind on the wallet!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

One of mine likes Miamor Mild Meal from Zooplus which is similar food and £3.99 for 6 trays. Zooplus is definitely the cheapest place for Lilys Kitchen. I think the Tesco's Lily's is slightly inferior to Lilys Kitchen as it contains large hard pieces of meat which I usually have to cut up whereas LK is a better consistency.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hunger is the best sauce. 
If she is being fed substantial quantities of dry food then she will probably continue to be fussy about her wet meals.
How old is she and is she of a healthy weight?
I always work with set meal times and never leave dry food out for cats to free feed. You can use a small amount of her favoured dry on top of a wet meal to tempt her in.
Some people are really stricy and only allow a cat a window of say, 15 minutes in which to finish a meal before the dish is taken away. I have never had to go to that extreme, but do leave the food out ( until the next meal) and find that they will normally nibble at it eventually.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Natures menu pouches are a similar consistency. Kai used to eat them but went off them  

I'm going to be trying some of the alternatives suggested


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

If you've gone through all the ZP brands, what about the HKC brands?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> I bought some Encore pâté from Sainsburys once and knew the second that I opened it that my two wouldn't eat it as it looked just like Lily's kitchen and they had turned their noses up at LK in the past. I think the ingredients are pretty similar too (lots of different meat sources).


Encore is to Applaws as Lily's is to Lily's Kitchen. But the brands are pretty similar overall, yeah.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mia loves LK  luckily I have a local stockist so I can pick up 1/2 dozen cans at a time  (I know if I bought a 12 pack of the same flavour from Zoo+ she'd go off it!) - and they often have offers 

Aside from that, she'll eat some of the Granatapet flavours from Happy Kitty Company BUT her absolute favourite food of all has to be OmmNomNom (also HKC) - you can get a trial box of 4 cans for about £12 (incl postage) so not too much if she doesn't like them


----------



## davros123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Have you tried Animonda Vom Feinsten? Very similar to the LK pate but much better value. You can get it at ZP.


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry it's been so long in replying. I was away at a trade show with work with crazy hours, only getting back to normality now 

Shoshannah - haha sorry I ment to say two tins! And nope not fat yet, just growing at an alarming rate. I was gone for ten days and I couldn't believe the difference in her when I came home, she's like another cat! 

I will defiantly look into the 400g tins but it's the ones in the trays that she likes, hopefully they're similar in taste and texture and she'l like them.

Thanks a mill for that Buttons. I will go to Sainbury's tomorrow and pick some up. I'd like to have her on a few different brands anyway so that's ideal. 25p per 100g is not to be sniffed at! 

Squeaks - I was looking at the von Feinsten trays and might give them a go if it's not too similar to the Animondia Carney. Figures she would like one of the most expensive foods! She's started to try jump on the table while we're eating now, loves the human food, cat food not so much! That's a road I am not going down 

Thanks Charity. She does like the Miamor in Gravy so the Mild Meals are going in the basket as we speak. The bill is racking up! 

Paddypaws - We don't even give her much dry anymore! I only ever used it for when we were at work and she needed to eat little and often, she got wet all other times and at the weekend. Now she gets three meals per day - wet and a little dry (1/5 cup) during the day because I feel guilty leaving her when I'm in work  

She is 5(ish) months now and just about 1.7kg. The vet says she's perfect, growing but not under or overweight.
I did the test with the dry food to see if she was genuinely sick or just being a fussy miss and yeah she was being fussy, she will eat the dry if I give it to her but very very fussy about wet, seems to be a common occurrence really.

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm just about to place my order on Zooplus with the varieties suggested. I had gone through most brands but not the varieties within brands so fingers crossed. and then I am off to HKC to do an order


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Saw Encore pate trays at 2 for a pound in poundland this week. Chicken, lamb and salmon flavours.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

amelie said:


> I will defiantly look into the 400g tins but it's the ones in the trays that she likes, hopefully they're similar in taste and texture and she'l like them.


They do seem to be - Mia has had the cans for a while but got some trays to try (they were on offer) and she'll happily eat both!


----------

